# Question about the trunk



## bnorah (Jun 10, 2008)

I have a bad oil spill in the trunk of my car, and I want to know if there is a way the cover over the spare tire can be removed so that I can clean the carpet better. I know how to clean it, but it would be so much easier if I could take that cover out. Is this possible?


----------



## streamcast (Oct 8, 2009)

You may have to remove the rear seat and back. I do beleive that the material is kept in place with retainers. I am not 100% sure, but i do beleive this is correct.


----------



## altimanum1 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re:*

If it's the carpet that covers the spare tire than you can simply take it off, it should'nt have anything holding it down. Let Me know if this helped you out.


----------



## Beverly Stayart (Jul 13, 2009)

Have you tried to remove the carpet yet? I think that it should lift out and be easily removed.


----------



## bnorah (Jun 10, 2008)

altimanum1 said:


> If it's the carpet that covers the spare tire than you can simply take it off, it should'nt have anything holding it down. Let Me know if this helped you out.



Thanks I'll try this when I have time.


----------



## bnorah (Jun 10, 2008)

Bump: There was nothing holding the carpet in except for some velcro and the plastic strips on the bottom below the backseats. Once I got the seats down, the rest was easy. Still haven't gotten that oil out yet. Friend mentioned using the car wash grease removal wash? I dunno.


----------

